# 91st Birthday of the RCAF - 01 Apr 15



## dimsum (1 Apr 2015)

Happy 91st to the RCAF!

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/article-template-standard.page?doc=rcaf-celebrates-91-years-of-service/i7ynw2hu



> “In the immediate aftermath of the First World War, Canada’s need for an air force was not readily identifiable,” says W.A.B. Douglas in the second volume of the Royal Canadian Air Force’s official history.* “The country faced no discernible external threat. Canadians had little appreciation for expenditures on such esoteric military commitments."*



Now where have I heard sentiments like this before?   :


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Apr 2015)

Pretty sure that's the entire NDP Defense platform, right?


----------



## Chispa (10 Apr 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Happy 91st to the RCAF!
> 
> http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/article-template-standard.page?doc=rcaf-celebrates-91-years-of-service/i7ynw2hu
> 
> Now where have I heard sentiments like this before?   :





It’s my understanding on Militia, Navy, related government expenditures dating back pre War 1812, till the emergence of the FWW & SWW. When Canada`s force was called to arms, funded and championed, once not need fell into a state of neglect and ridicule by Government, Press, and public.

See they left the CAC folklore out, however acknowledges CAF on Sep. 1918 creation of an authorised Air Force.


----------

